# Key Post: Wooden Windows



## anka1 (17 Feb 2004)

Hi 

Am currently investigating wooden window suppliers for a house we are building. 

I am particularly interested in the type that are wooden on inside and aluminium on the outside - has anyone out there got these?  How do you find them? 

I have not got quotes as of yet but expect them to be quite expensive. Any advise on best suppliers?

The alternative is wooden windows no aluminium facing - I am just terrified of the amt. of maintenance required and am scared of heights so can't see the upstairs windows even being maintained!!!

Any comments appreciated.

Anka


----------



## PGD (17 Feb 2004)

*Re: Wooden Windows in a New Build*

Hi,

Marvin Architectural no longer supply timber windows without aluminium cladding. They say that people weren't maintaing the fully timber windows so I suppose they were getting a bad name?

As far as I know they are at the top end of the market but this might not bother you! They do have different colors, nice cream ones etc. Nice fittings too and they do sash.

Also, I think Carlson windows would have aluminium trim whcih directs the rain away from problem areas. Nice pictures on www.carlson.ie/. I had a quote from them which was about 20% more expensive that going for fully timber pine windows.


----------



## anka1 (17 Feb 2004)

*Wooden Windows in a New Build*

Hi 

Thanks for that - Marvin are hugely expensive - did you go for the pine windows in the end? Can I ask the number of windows you installed etc and the price you were quoted - I am looking at about 20 big picture windows and 3 sets of Frend doors.

Were the ones you went for  also from Carlson or other supplier ? 

Anyone else supplying the aluminium clad windows that you know of?

Thanks 
Anka


----------



## heinbloed (18 Feb 2004)

*windows*

Make sure you get the technical data sheet of the timber preservatives . Many are not suitable for interior use . Some companies import the profiles from the US where these chemicals are banned for the home market .
When you have this information check the US department FDA about the substance (web). I was lucky to do that because the windows which I was looking for from the states where hazardous waste before they where even produced but on offer by an Irish company .
I think the windows you are looking at ( alu/ timber ) are made by a danish (?) company : " RATIONEL "


----------



## kfpg (18 Feb 2004)

*Alu Clad Windows*

I obtained a quote from Roco (Scandinavian Windows and Doors) in Waterford for alu clad timber windows.

I considered the quote very high but accept that our design has extensive glazing included however I would be very interested in other alu clad companies if anyone has names (other than Marvin mentioned already who I will try for comparison at least)


----------



## Vanilla (19 Feb 2004)

*Re: Alu Clad Windows*

I've bought Marvin windows and found them excellent- the price of their french doors were scandalous but as I ordered windows of a fairly standard size, I found the price compared fairly reasonably to other quotes. They are expensive if you order unusual sizes though.


----------



## CUNNINGM (19 Feb 2004)

*Re: Wooden Windows in a New Build*

Try Rationel, Leo Wrights (Milltownpass) and Carlson.


----------



## sueellen (9 May 2004)

*Re: Wooden Windows*

Another post 

*PGD
Frequent poster
Posts: 160
(4/2/04 11:31 am)
supplier recommendations - timber windows*

Hi,

I had two quotes for Scandinavian pine windows, from www.carlson.ie/ and [broken link removed].

I got the impression that Carlson were more clued into what I wanted, whereas Wright might have been 80% PVC and 20% timber, in terms of business they do.

The Carlson quote was about 15-20% higher.

*supermammy
Unregistered User*
*Timber windows- any recommendation*s?

We need to replace windows on our house, and have got 3 quotes on PVC, but I'm not happy with how they look and am now looking at timber windows. I want as low maintenance windows as possible and something that will withstand the Irish climate. Does anyone have recommendations? Or indeed names of companies that I shouldn't go near?

Thanks. 

*gortfad
Registered User
windies*

Try the following but you will be paying quite a bit more for the wood and I'm afraid you'll have to get out with the brush at least every three years if not more.

[broken link removed]

www.marvin-architectural.com/

Cavanagh Joinery (Navan, look in the phone book)

www.woodlock.co.uk/
Woodlock joinery (woodlock.co.uk I think - Omagh)


----------



## Anon2398 (8 Jul 2004)

*Wooden windows - what's your experience*

Hi, I've resurrected this topic in the hope I can get some opinions on the various wooden windows. I've so far looked at:

Marvin composite. Fabulous windows, definitely the best we've seen, but at the dearest price. Is it really worth if for the low maintenance? (And of course the look). 

Wrights Windows. Pine windows look great, not sure company/sales rep was totally familiar with the wooden window concept. Anyone had Wrights install the windows and how has it worked out? How is the maintenance's on them - is it really every 3 years or more often for re-varnishing. 

Rationel - quote quite competitive. Rep has yet to call around for me to see the windows. (I've been 2 weeks waiting. Doesn't inspire me with confidence)

Carlson - extremely competitive quote, but it didn't include removal of old and fitting of new!!! Have to call to factory (weeks days only) to see. Are these windows good - is it worth calling to see them?

Nordan - quite quite good also. Have to call to factory to see. Also weren't able to provide me with more than one customer to see samples in situ. Makes me nervous.

Any info on these windows would be really welcome. It's a huge expense and it's really hard to know if you are making the right choice.

Thanks


----------



## extopia (9 Jul 2004)

*Re: Wooden windows - what's your experience*

Windows are the eyes of your house. Don't skimp on them.

And don't begrudge having to "go to them" rather than having them come to you. It's always good to visit the manufacturing site and meet the people and see the shopfloor for yourself. Sometimes this shows you immediately why costs are higher/lower. When a salesman comes to your house you get only the sales pitch. When you go to him, yeah, you get the pitch but you also see the production environment and get an impression about what the company will do with your money (e.g. invest it back in the company, creating more and better products, or invest in the MD's salary and perks - check the car park!).

Wood is good.


----------



## D Fenestrator (10 Jul 2004)

*but it didn't include removal of old and fitting of new!!!*

Hmmmm....

I think they have a sister company called Dansk Ltd that does supply & fix  

Might depend on where you are & the size of the job ... if its an issue you might give them a call


----------



## wigster (13 Oct 2005)

*Re: >>Wooden Windows*

Hi,

Has any one gone with Carlson Windows. They will not make a side opening window greater than 800mm which means that one has to go for a top hung/swing. What is their showroom like?

W.


----------



## Mastermind (19 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Wooden Windows*

Hi All,

Rationel,Carlson all good quality but too big for a good service.
If you want composite windows and doors (alu and wood) try out Harmon Vinduer at [broken link removed]
They only do the high quality windows, no UPVC.
It takes a while for a quote but its worth it as they were still in the ball park.
They helped a lot when it came to changing the look to what i wanted. They also do the pine and a hardwood and they are all made in denmark so no quality problems.

Regards
Mastermind


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Wooden Windows*

Hi Mastermind,

Thanks for the advice. As a 1st time poster can you confirm if you have any association with the company recommended? I'm sure you will appreciate that advertising is contrary to .

Thanks,

Sueellen.


----------



## Mastermind (19 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Wooden Windows*

Hi sueellen,

I have been associated will all of them over 15 years rationel, carlson and harmon. Any more questions, please do not hesitate to post note. Did not read the terms fully, just seen the notes and all seem to mention that they need info on others in Ireland. If it is not ok to post notes let me know.

Mastermind


----------



## cloughy (19 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Wooden Windows*

can you give an indication of the prices of wooden windows or those composite ones, looking at approx. cost of std windows for sitting room fitting, normal bedrooms, and how does price compare to PVC windows ?

Also what sort of price for patio doors ?


----------



## Mastermind (20 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Wooden Windows*

Hi cloughy,

I cant be accurate as all upvc companies prices vary, but danish made pine windows are dearer, sometimes up to twice the price of upvc. The alu exterior /pine interior composite is 10% - 15% extra again.
The best thing to do is to send your jobsketch to one supplier and get a ball park on the cost to see if it is in your budget. Then send it to three more to finialise your choice.
The amount of bars and opening sections will increase the cost a lot, so best advice i can give is keep it simple. 

Regards
Mastermind


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Wooden Windows*

Hi Mastermind,

Thanks for the clarification.

Just to confirm do you actually have any association with the company you recommend i.e. [broken link removed]

Thanks,

Sueellen.


----------



## babydays (21 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Wooden Windows*

Anon - could you give us an idea of the prices the various companies were quoting for the no. of windows etc you were looking for. 

I've been looking at PVC but the doors are so unspeakably ugly that I'm thinking of going for wood....


----------



## askew70 (23 Jan 2006)

I can second Mastermind's recommendation of Harmon Vindeur. We used them to replace the windows, and door, on our house about 3 or 4 years ago. We wanted windows with a good U-value, and they were about the only company that didn't treat our question about U-value with derision (several companies seemed astonished that we would want to know how effectively insulated their windows are, some pretty much refused to discuss the topic with us).

Our windows are finished in white. Harmon Vindeur claim that this finish will last about 12 or 13 years before it needs to be re-painted, but only time will tell whether that is really the case. The  marketing information makes a big thing of the manufactiring company being environmentally friendly, which also appealed to us. However, although the marketing also emphasises that the wood is treated to effectively eliminate any problems with knots in the wood "leaking" through the paint finish, we have found that some marks (which we presume to be knots) have started to appear on the inside frames over the last year or so. These marks are a pale brown colour. While the windows have been working out very well, this is the one disappointment with them. Right now these marks appear only on two or three of the windows, and are not very noticeable, but it remains to be seen whether they will get progressively worse over time.

So, all in all, the windows have proven to be very good, in spite of the blemishes that have appeared. The company provided us with all of the technical information that we requested, and in addition they were willing to accomodate some odd requests that we put to them (in particular, we wanted to fit a cat flap into a double glazed unit) which most other companies wouldn't even consider (the representative of one company practically told me to sod off when I raised the question with him - I think that was one of the companies listed above, but I can't remember exactly which one it was offhand so I won't name names for fear of getting it wrong). I would use them again, but I would probe them first on the manufacturer's guarantees on the effectiveness of the paint finish and what comeback you may expect if the finish does not match its promises.


----------



## blackiebest (17 Feb 2006)

Hello,

I have seen a Company not yet mentioned on this Forum.  'True Windows'  They are based in Sligo but seem to be always working around Kilkenny.  I stoped last week and looked at an installation they were doing, on Castlecomer road, and was very impresssed by the quality.  Does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## martinn (18 Feb 2006)

Hi

try a product Aluwood. Its aluminium outside and timber inside, came across it in a previous employment, I have no idea who is an agent in Ireland. Web site www.asnaf-hg.com. They may be able to give you alocal agent.Its expensive but will meet your requirments.
I can confirm I have no interest in this product.


----------



## sp100 (20 Feb 2006)

I am looking for aluminium clad wooden sliding sash windows for a new build. I have got a good quote from Creative Windows who are based in Kilkenny and import Kolbe&Kolbe windows from the states. Has anyone dealt with them before or have any knowledge of them?


----------



## earwig30 (21 Feb 2006)

Our house bought second hand has 20 year old Cedar wood windows which are still perfect not rot, no idea where they came from but definitely worth considering if you happen accross them. We varnish them every other year just to be on the safe side. No rot. No warping. House is very exposed to western gales.


----------



## Tríonaní (18 Nov 2006)

i've just got a quote for wooden sash windows for a new house (2800 sq ft)and it is shockingly expensive-45'000 euro inc vat ,that was from Hillcrest in Derry.I saw their windows stand at a self build expo and they looked impressive.Has anybody used this company?If I'm going to spend this kind of money on windows I want them to be super-duper efficent,maintenance free(ish) and long lasting-anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## keller (22 Feb 2007)

Try Nobis Ltd based in Edenderry Co. Offaly. Newish company I believe but are getting a lot of work with alu/clad and timber windows and doors. Am building myself and they posted a brochure from an address they got of the council website so they seem keen. Contact on brochure was for Niall 086-8468110


----------



## NHG (22 Feb 2007)

Hi Blackiebest, true windows as you mentioned do fine looking work - did you notice that the windows open inwards as on the continent (where they have big steel external shutters for the bad weather).

Where do you hang blinds etc on inward opening windows?


----------



## ollie30 (23 Feb 2007)

sorry to but in but has anyone seen,or know about windows from a donegal co. called bonner windows,they do maintainance free(ish) norway spruce windows that have a realistic looking clad stuck on the outer face i think its the same used for some upvc timber effect,however they do look good.u values for window/frame complete are 1.4 and 1.2 (using carey soft low e).i,ve no connection with the company but awaiting a quote from them


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Feb 2007)

ollie30 said:


> sorry to but in but has anyone seen,or know about windows from a donegal co. called bonner windows,they do maintainance free(ish) norway spruce windows that have a realistic looking clad stuck on the outer face i think its the same used for some upvc timber effect,however they do look good.u values for window/frame complete are 1.4 and 1.2 (using carey soft low e).i,ve no connection with the company but awaiting a quote from them


 
We got PVC windows from them in Dublin last year and they were excellent. Came back to do repairs without any major problems but a friend mentioned to me recently that they had increased their prices a lot of late.


----------



## Leo (26 Feb 2007)

There has been a few previous threads mentioning Bonner if you use the search facility.
Leo


----------



## camerashy07 (23 Sep 2007)

Am VERY surprised to read that Marvin no longer supply timber-only windows as only saw them installing wooden windows in Glasnevin three days ago!

Anyhow, I had Marvin products installed a few years ago and am very disappointed with the door in particular - the handle is constantly falling off!


----------



## Nice One (11 Oct 2007)

Has anyone gone with Woodlock or Carlson for their timber windows? I've whittled my listed down to those two. There's a reasonably significant price difference (Carlson being the more expensive) and I'm trying to figure if they're worth the extra. Thanks.


----------

